# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Se venden plantas Ornamentales: Plátano Rojo Enano y caña de la India

## claudius

MUSA VELUTINA Preciosa platanera de frutos comestibles rosados de buen sabor. Se trata de una planta que apenas llega al metro y medio en el mejor de los casos, muy resistente al frió sirve para interior y exterior floreciendo en ambos sitios sin problema alguno
verde amarillo cubo pequeño ambiente ornamental parque Pink floral tropical botánico selva pétalos orgánico flor pacífico hojas floración exótico resorte planta salvaje jardín árbol belleza estación hermoso verano outdoor tranquil plátano rojo.  _vyrn_337foto.jpgIMG_1916.jpg  *NUESTRAS OFICINAS* *Oficina:* Joaquín Valverde 564 Of 202 San Borja - Lima *Teléfonos:* (511)  39668224 Movil - 9560499522 *Mail:* http://viverochirimoto@gmail.com *Weblog:* viverochirimoto.blogspot.com  *Caña de la India*
Nombre Común: Caña de la india, caña agria
Nombre Científico: Costus allenii Maas
Familia: ZINGIBERACEAE
Jardín Temático: Plantas Medicinales 
Descripción: Hierba rizomatoza; culmos verdes suculentos y fibrosos erectos o ascendentes de 8-20 cm de diámetro; hojas coriaceas dispuestas espiraladamente sobre el culmo, estrechamente obovadas cuneadas hasta cordadas en la base, acuminadas en el ápice, 15 –35 cm de largo y 4-13 de ancho; inflorescencia ovoide de 4-8 cm de largo y 3 5 cm de ancho, alcanzando mayor dimensión durante la fructificación, brácteas ovadas, 3-4 cm largo y 2-3 ancho rojas en la parte interior virando a verde hacia la zona exterior; Flores amarillas, zigomorfas hasta 55 mm de largo, Labelo obovado de 50 cm largo y 40- 45 de ancho, tétalos con lóbulos obovados de 35mm largo y 15-20 de ancho, amarillos con listas purpúreas; Fruto una cápsula elipsoide de 15mm de largo, serícea hasta glabra semillas numerosas.   exposicin-de-plantas-biologia-4-728.jpgcanaverde2.a.jpgbwy1308740049s (1).JPG  *NUESTRAS OFICINAS* *Oficina:* Joaquín Valverde 564 Of 202 San Borja - Lima *Teléfonos:* (511)  39668224 Movil - 9560499522 *Mail:* http://viverochirimoto@gmail.com *Weblog:* viverochirimoto.blogspot.com    Temas similares: SE VENDEN PLANTAS DE ARANDANO IN VITRO VARIEDADES BILOXI, STAR Y LEGACY Artículo: Fijan requisitos sanitarios para importación de plantas in vitro de caña de azúcar de Brasil Compro tomate rojo vendo frijol rojo Reforestan Olmos con más de un millar de plantones de especies ornamentales y maderables

----------

